# Marplan



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

My brother came across this today:

"Janiger has found about a 50 percent success ratio using one of the older anti-depressants, a monoamineoxidase inhibitor (MAOI) called Marplan. The other MAOIs haven't worked as well in my experience, but for some reason, Marplan features a component that in some cases seems to be particularly effective against depersonalization, he says."

http://www.depersonalization.info/overview.html


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Interesting. Esp about the REM/Wakefulness function. I have wondered about my dreaming, as increasingly I am able to, while meditating, slide into sleep, dream. Then I awaken. The dream is often a vivid patchwork of the sounds, atmosphere, etc, around me, seems almost more like an REM daydream. Yet REM is supposed to happen with deep sleep. So, for me at least, the loss of discrete state between REM/Wakefulness has some validity. Anyone else?


----------



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

MAOIs are pretty hard to prescribe because of all the serious side effects and sometimes fatal contraindications. I tried once back then when i was trying to fix my social anxiety (how i wish i could go back to *that* problem) but the doctor adamantly refused. Anybody willing to test this for the rest of us?


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone has tried Marplan as this is what Jeff said helped him? Wondering if he is Jeffrey Abugel that wrote the book for other sufferers. I'd try almost anything to get well and live a normal life again!!!

My link


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have tried Marplan in a very high dose -60.mg a day for 12.weeks with no effect at all. It was belived i was suffering from a atypical depression. I have seen that Marplan has been mention by Jeff. Marplan is not indicatied in states were anxiety is a problem.There you use TCA or SSRI. Marplan is not a way to go in DP


----------

